# 1955 airstream 26ft cruiser (DW FIRST?)



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

well i got a call on the thursday night asking if i would be interested in polishing a caravan, not an everyday run of the mill caravan but a 1955 airstream ,so a time was set to have a look on friday morning.now a bit of research was in order about airstreams .made from ww2 planes after the war ,all aluminium uncoated ,raw metal . i met with the owners of the airstream next day to have look ,well it looked like 26ft of hell but a polishing challenge not to be missed .the owner had a show in 2weeks time and it had to be finished by then .problem 1 it will take 2 men 2 weeks to complete ,problem 2 its too big to fit in my place.so i gave my pal paul from markinch a call to see if he could help and his place is more than big enough .so we were on!
the airstream was imported in from calafornia by someone down south who had polised some of it .the new owner had brought it home to be finished here as time was short,it was going to be used as a mobile clothes shop at fashon fairs and festievals,and the inside had to be fitted out as we were polishing
3 stages of polishing was needed 1st to remove oxidisation 2nd to remove the marks from 1st stage and a 3rd stage to fully shine

airstream on arrivall 









































here you can see the marks left from 1st stage ,realy big hollowgrams but the shine is back

















even the slightest of touches would marr the metal

















before
















after
















































































































































well after 2 weeks of polishing (thanks for your help paul) FOX and BUHT now have a finished airstream ,they called it the [email protected] bus ,you may see it around scotland this summer !
typical scottish weather dull and clowdy, here are the finished shots 
















































thanks for looking ,all comments welcome


----------



## Big D Cro (Feb 4, 2011)

Incredible, now it's a safety hazard on the road


----------



## RivieraV (Mar 17, 2010)

I love these trailers, it looks fantastic with the polish.....


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

Very nice. Something different, but it would have been even better if you told us what you used to polish it and the procedure.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Wow, my dream holiday home...:thumb: I love these.
Fantastic work certainly need the shades when thats on the road.:thumb:


----------



## UBRWGN (Nov 25, 2007)

Very cool.


----------



## alan-bnz (Mar 2, 2011)

didnt know what to expect here but very impressed!


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Great work fella's, that really is something to have under your belt.:thumb:


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

I saw a couple of during shots and that is an incredible transformation. :thumb:


----------



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

Very cool!!! wouldn't want to get stuck behind this on a sunny day lol


----------



## Bungleaio (Jul 18, 2010)

Impressive results but what did you do to get them? I assume the rotary was in action but what pads/polish? Have you protected it at all?


----------



## Mindis (Feb 2, 2011)

:thumb:


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

That is.... Well..... Shiney :thumb:..


----------



## JB052 (Mar 22, 2008)

My hands are black after poloshing just a metal exhaust, yours must be very black.

Is there any way of stopping it from tarnishing again other than lacquer?


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

That'll blind all the traffic on a sunny day! Impressive work on an uber cool 'van


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

wow, amazing work
looks so much better now


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

Very nice, I think i know the guy from markinch


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

yes i think you do paul :lol::lol:


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

Wow that's awesome! You must have been shattered!


----------



## [email protected] (May 30, 2006)

Looks great! 
So what was your method of polishing, and what products di you use?


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

products used were nuvite c grade for polishing and s grade for refining


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Yup, a DW first I reckon... very nice, brought back memories of the Rolls Silver Ghost I did years ago  Got a good mirror look to it now :thumb:


----------



## clarkey1269 (Dec 27, 2010)

quick one, how did you do the roof lol


----------



## P.A.D (Jun 26, 2008)

Cool as . 

How many pads did you kill on that dude?:buffer:


Russ


----------



## Boomer (Jul 2, 2011)

great work guys - that thing looks awesome!


----------



## uzi-blue (Mar 16, 2011)

Wow, very nice job.


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Ooooh....I bloody love these things - would love one myself, but wouldn't know what to do with it afterwards :lol: :thumb:


----------



## dominic84 (Jan 27, 2007)

> products used were nuvite c grade for polishing and s grade for refining


Cool stuff - I really like those as well, talk about DW's longest time to reply though lol :lol:


----------



## Mgs Detail (Jul 12, 2010)

What a great turn around. It must get some heat inside there with the sun on it.


----------



## PrestigeChris (Nov 17, 2009)

it looks like something wallace and gromit would build haha! good work


----------



## m411mtf (Feb 10, 2008)

These are truly amazing things. A mate of mine lived in one down in Weymouth for a couple of years after his divorce. Wasn't as shiny as this one though!


----------



## MiniOneSam (Nov 2, 2009)

The customer didn't happen to go to Le Mans with it this year, did he? And has it now had the interior all done up?

If he did, I camped next to him and his mates :thumb: Those things are unbelievably plush!!


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

MiniOneSam said:


> The customer didn't happen to go to Le Mans with it this year, did he? And has it now had the interior all done up?
> 
> If he did, I camped next to him and his mates :thumb: Those things are unbelievably plush!!


no its still used as a mobile shop


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

Amazing! The coolest caravans ever! 

Great job too!


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

wow....the difference on this is great... i love how truthful all the panels are too


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Very cool, looks amazing after a polish.


----------



## MiniOneSam (Nov 2, 2009)

Black Magic Detail said:


> no its still used as a mobile shop


Another Airstream in Scotland, in that case! :thumb:


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Wow! Apologies for digging up an old thread Black magic man but that is cooler than cool,outstanding work


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

Dj.X-Ray said:


> Wow! Apologies for digging up an old thread Black magic man but that is cooler than cool,outstanding work


Another 2 to do in the spring :doublesho:doublesho


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Looking great right bets on a boat next


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

awesome work:thumb:


----------



## RefinedDetails (Dec 17, 2006)

That is a lot of metal! Top marks on having the balls to take a task of that size on... looks superb now...


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Roll on the next 2 eh :thumb:


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

Great work! that thing is massive


----------

